# Classical music books and sheet music



## tonysephton (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi im new to the group. 
I have recently aquired hundreds of classical music books/sheet music. 
Its a 90 year olds lifetime collection. There are some very old ones. All composers .
Im really looking for some advice as i dont know anything about them. Some are really old and there must be some rare items in this collection. 
One book i have found is the hillside by Eric fogg. Signed by him and 6 other signatures on it. 
Could enyone help please?


----------



## tonysephton (Apr 7, 2018)

I live in merseyside England


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tonysephton said:


> Hi im new to the group.
> I have recently aquired hundreds of classical music books/sheet music.
> Its a 90 year olds lifetime collection. There are some very old ones. All composers .
> Im really looking for some advice as i dont know anything about them. Some are really old and there must be some rare items in this collection.
> ...





tonysephton said:


> I live in merseyside England


Do you want help with selling them.....?


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Try selling on ebay :cheers:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

ST4 said:


> Try selling on ebay :cheers:


Check the price for other copies (if any) on Amazon as well as eBay and set your price accordingly. Amazon also provide a "ranking" which tells you roughly how popular the book is. As I understand it, on the UK Amazon, a book ranked 1 million might take a year to sell and a ranking of less that 100,000 might go in anything up to a couple of months. This is likely to apply even if you are selling on eBay or Abe books or some other site.


----------



## tonysephton (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi yes i want to sell them. I have found some on ebay but a lot of them are not on ebay. Been having a look through them. There is classical and orchestral. Some are early 1900's. It would take me months to go through them. I have a small pile of around 12 of them i have found on ebay. The 12 are woth around £200. Dont think i can post pictures on here as im new. I would love them to go to someone as dedicated to music as the old man was


----------



## tonysephton (Apr 7, 2018)

I also have a box of computer cd's. All by ted fielding kirk. The theory of music. He must have made them as loads are the same cd


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tonysephton said:


> Hi yes i want to sell them. I have found some on ebay but a lot of them are not on ebay. Been having a look through them. There is classical and orchestral. Some are early 1900's. It would take me months to go through them. I have a small pile of around 12 of them i have found on ebay. The 12 are woth around £200. Dont think i can post pictures on here as im new. I would love them to go to someone as dedicated to music as the old man was


I know that some second hand shop also buy these thing, the problem is we can't see any value at this point as we even don't know which composers are involved, really hard to say, sorry.


----------



## tonysephton (Apr 7, 2018)

Its all the famous composers and lots of composers i have never heard of. Ill have a quick look now and post some of their names


----------



## tonysephton (Apr 7, 2018)

Jean sibelius. Igor strawinsky. Gustav mahler. Arthur honegger.c francesco maliperino.roberto gerhard. Michael colgrass. William walton 1938. Dag wiren. Fred delius. Zoltan kodaly.douglas lilburn. John mccabe.elliott carter. Benjamin frankel. Ernest bloch. Nicholas maw. Henk badings. Samuel barber. Arnold bax. Verdi. Guiseppe verdi. Oliver messiaen. Gabriel faure. Beethoven. Tchaikovsky. Mendelssohn.berlioz. rossini. Thats just a few of the named on the books. Hope this helps


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tonysephton said:


> Jean sibelius. Igor strawinsky. Gustav mahler. Arthur honegger.c francesco maliperino.roberto gerhard. Michael colgrass. William walton 1938. Dag wiren. Fred delius. Zoltan kodaly.douglas lilburn. John mccabe.elliott carter. Benjamin frankel. Ernest bloch. Nicholas maw. Henk badings. Samuel barber. Arnold bax. Verdi. Guiseppe verdi. Oliver messiaen. Gabriel faure. Beethoven. Tchaikovsky. Mendelssohn.berlioz. rossini. Thats just a few of the named on the books. Hope this helps


Have you looked at Amazon, you can be seller there or aren't there any good websites with second hand books in the U.K


----------



## tonysephton (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi i dont really have time to sell one by one. Would take me months. Think i need to sell them all in one go. There must be a collector somewhere who would have them


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

tonysephton said:


> Hi i dont really have time to sell one by one. Would take me months. Think i need to sell them all in one go. There must be a collector somewhere who would have them


You can sell them as a lot on eBay.


----------



## tonysephton (Apr 7, 2018)

Think you can only have 10 pictures on ebay. Would need to post hundreds of pictures.


----------

